# Kohler square front seat



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Need to see if anyone may know a website that has this seat, had some supply houses call kohler and they no longer have them. A quick google turned up nothing.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/rochelle-toilet-seats.html

At $200, a little pricey.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Just bit more and you can replace the whole toilet, that thing has to be a relic, 60 no 70's


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Scratch that, talked to kohler and ordered it, lady lives in a giant house and doesn't want to get rid of any of those ugly toilets. She has 3 and they all have problems, seats being one of them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was going to say I ordered one a few months back, still costs a bit though and took a few weeks to get.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Parts from kohler are insane, changed a ballcock in a lowboy a while back, the toilet was around 5 years old at the time. Ballcock cost us 175 a piece, almost had a stroke when they told me that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Need to see if anyone may know a website that has this seat, had some supply houses call kohler and they no longer have them. A quick google turned up nothing.


I love your toenail nail polish.

What is that, Misty Blue?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Parts from kohler are insane, changed a ballcock in a lowboy a while back, the toilet was around 5 years old at the time. Ballcock cost us 175 a piece, almost had a stroke when they told me that.


 Do FuildMaster still make replacement ballcock for one piece water closet.. did one waayy back...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I love your toenail nail polish.
> 
> What is that, Misty Blue?


Looks more like Jackhammer Blue. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Do FuildMaster still make replacement ballcock for one piece water closet.. did one waayy back...


I looked for them a few months back when I took on rebuilding 32 Kohler Pillow Talk toilets and couldn't find them.

I ended up paying through the nose and buying all of the parts through Kohler.

It took about 3 weeks to get all of the parts, even with expedited shipping.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess they don't make them anymore... been over 20 years I did the FM replacement on the pita one piece closet.. Case are no better...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whose foot?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Since I'm not a cross dresser, home owner.

Or am I?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I was looking out for you when I went into teters here in dallas,tx . They have shelf full of em. 
teter's faucet parts.If you ever need that impossible to find part or a part that is no longer made ,there's a chance these guys will have it.

6337 Oram Street Dallas, TX 75214

(214) 823-2153


----------

